# HELP, Car wont pass 2500RPM



## Boosted_JDM (Jan 19, 2008)

Well my friend has a 2002 Sentra SE-R, with 136,000km on it and it wont go past 2500RPM. In neutral it wont go past 2500RPM either. Theres no missfire of any sort. rev's cleanly to 2500RPM, and then you can tell the Drive By Wire system kicks in and closes the throttle. It has a Apexi SAFC controller, also. The idle is all over the place, some times the drive by wire system keeps its close while driving. Rarely it will work fine.

Soon after he bought the car it started to do it.

???????????? 

Anyone had this problem???????

Any help would be great, Thanks


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

First things first, if you got a problem like that, there ought to be a
trouble code stored in the ECM. Take it to a local parts place that
will pull the code for you for free and you can start from there.
Right now, there are too many variables and your problem
could be a number of things.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Your car went into limp mode that's why it won't get past ~2.5k rpms.

Erratic idle? Do the idle air volume relearn: How To: Idle Relearn Process - MSV


----------

